
UK's first drone conviction “will bankrupt me”, says Cumbrian man - elmar
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/02/uk-first-drone-conviction
======
dozzie
> He said that his TV repair business was already running at a loss and that
> the fine would bankrupt him.

Yet he bought a £1,000 drone.

Why exactly is the guy surprised that he's being held accountable for his
drone?

